# Horse stuff.... oh....camera!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha :laugh:

Just wanted to share...
the website I do a lot of work for has an on line magazine, and now they've gone advance on it <finally  >.

Here's a link to an article from the magazine:
http://stridelive.blogspot.com/2011/02/ ... ns-in.html
At least 5 of the pics they used are mine 

If you like horse racing, check out the blog now and then, because the owner is determined to get this project off the ground, and he has a line up of WONDERFUL photographers who are soooo creative they blow me away 

I'm still working on pics from the World Equestrian Games last year LOL I work on them when I have a chance...I'll add some here when I get a chance to get some uploaded


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

LOVE it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Thanks Katrina!

I am trying to sort pics again...it's time consuming, but fun when I have time to do it!

I uploaded a few more things - these are from the top 30 Jumping competition at the World Equestrian Games - just a few that I've sorted.

BTW, I was using one of the cameras owned by Stride's founder for these
Nikon D300 with a 300mm f2.8 lens <heavy equipment that I had to HANDHOLD because I didn't have a monopod....AHHHHHHH!>

It was really DARK, here's the settings I used:
Shutter Speed: 800
ISO: 2500
300mm 
F2.8
Shooting Mode: Manual

BTW, most of these are straight out of the camera. No adjusting light/darkness, and very little cropping...I do add a bit of sharpness but not much...

his expression scared me LOL



























Next one is from Germany...they honestly kick butt in jumping!









SUPER HARD shot to get, I had just a few seconds to get far enough back after the previous jump....straddling wires and trying not to plow over volunteers! No editing on shots I did of this jump....


















The rest are from earlier in the evening - I used my camera for these -
Canon 40D with my 70-200mm f2.8 lens. 
I was shooting against the sun for much of the first round of competition <Stride's founder was shooting and he also had a remote set up, so we were covering all sides...I am used to shooting into the sun....>

Germany









Leading rider from the USA - McLain Ward and his beauty - Sapphire









VERY hard shots from this side because of the sun...glad I don't mind the challenge..LOL









I did get to move around a bit on one of the other sides...whew...









A top rider from Canada 









Hickstead and Eric Lamaze from Canada. They won individual gold for Jumping, and Hickstead is considered the best Jumper in the world. 
Oh--- Eric was riding with a BROKEN LEG!!!! He broke his leg sometime before the World Games and it never healed correctly...after the World Games he had to have surgery to fix it.....!
Not a 'great' pic but it's one of my favorites of them 









Hickstead has a HUGE 'jump' to him, amazing horse to watch..



























Well if you all aren't bored out of your minds with this :laugh: I'll add more tomorrow when I get a chance to work on them more.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

ADDDD MORE!!!

I love all your pics! Your amazing!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

ok... so my iso was at 1600 and was still getting blurred shots of baby goats. they cant be moving faster than horses! lol

awesome shots


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Thanks so much Laura I appreciate it! I'll add more after I get some zzz's 



AlaskaBoers said:


> ok... so my iso was at 1600 and was still getting blurred shots of baby goats. they cant be moving faster than horses! lol
> 
> awesome shots


How fast was your shutter speed? Those lil legs are FAST ! I have had a shutter speed of 1200 and still got some blur...fast lil stinkers! :laugh: 
The higher you can get your shutter speed the better chance of getting 'stop action' Then adjust your ISO and Fstop accordingly. If your still not sure, switch it over to shutter priority, set the shutter speed around 1200 or higher in good lighting, let the camera set the ISO and fstop. Like what you see? Study what the camera set the ISO and fstop on, and then try the same thing in manual with those settings. 
That's what helped me learn :wink:

You have the xti right? Sorry I am sleepy and can't remember which one you said you bought.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

I have the t1i. 
My camera is out in the barn right now (running in from kidding watch! got a doe in labour)

i think my speed now is set on 3200.



















what I'm doing right now (in manual) is setting the shutter speed, then just turning the wheel (fstop maybe...i need to check) and getting the lighting looking ok and clicking LOL
the photos above arent edited at all...that my new method. :angel2:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Gosh! I soooo envy you! I would love to live in Kentucky near all those horse stables! (Im only one state below, but it feels thousands of miles away!) I loove jumping so much, and I love your pictures. I quietly (not so quietly) wait for you to post more! xD


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Thanks so much MTJ  If you ever get a chance to come to the Lexington area..... 

Katrina - those pics are adorable  And look great to me. Setting the shutter speed and working around it is fine, I do that all the time. The wheel next to your screen would be the fstop. 
Low lighting pics can be tricky, so if you have a shutter speed that is high, getting good exposure for the lighting you are working with, and still getting blur, you may need to manually focus and see if you get better results? I've had this happen, no matter where I have my focus set.
BTW, do you keep your focusing point in the middle? or let your camera decide what should be in focus? 
---- when you hit your shutter button half way to focus and you see that little light lighting up, does it light up in the middle or does it vary? IMO it's best to set it to focus in the middle only unless you want a different spot on purpose.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Beautiful.......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Thanks Pam 

I just logged into facebook to see what's up with my amigos and amigas :laugh: 
and saw this video posted....please check it out...






It gives info in the very short video about the horse in it -
Clever Allemont
He was born in 1982, was on the triple crown trail before getting injured <triple crown consists of: Kentucky Derby, Preakness Stakes and Belmont Stakes>.
Anyway, like a lot of horses who are not successful as stallions he slipped off the radar.

His story has been inspirational, and so very heartbreaking. He was in a feedlot.....destined for slaughter  BUT the man who owned the feedlot had somewhat of a heart I guess, because he did try to help some of the horses find homes.... And it is because of him that Clever Allemont's journey started...It starts with who we call a 'kill buyer', a horse rescue group, an internet forum, and a lot of love 
Here's his story if anyone wants to read...it's heartbreaking, but again inspirational...
http://windingroadequinerescue.blogspot ... emont.html

He is missing one eye, and found out the spring after he arrived the went deaf...

His first day in his new home....he knew he was 'home' as the horse did in the story of Black Beauty..... And yes, we were all in tears of joy for this guy...




























Clever with Kristin and Michael <he is the president and founder of Old Friends>









Clever and Michael in May 2009


















April 2010


















Isn't he just too cute? 









I think his eyes while full of light...still tell the story of his hardships... 









I just had to take a few minutes to share this all with you, because as anyone knows, especially those who love any kind of horse...when a horse goes to auction or is no longer wanted or needed...they are not always as lucky as Clever.

I'll post more Old Friends stuff soon, and I am hoping to get over there on Sunday, it's been WAY TO LONG since I've gone to visit.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

LOVE THE VIDEO TOOOOOOO CUUUUUTE!

Hes a very pretty boy, those eyes....so full.....of life


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

SUPER SHOTS!!! 
And tear jerker ones, too! So glad Clever was rescued.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Thanks  Clever Allemont's story is one of many that have come to find their way into rescue. Old Friends which is where he lives is a unique farm as they specialize in taking in stallions and geldings. They've raised $$ to bring stallions back from Japan, and have some mares too. THey are a WONDERFUL place to visit if you are ever in central Kentucky 

So my saga continues...heh...

More from 10-03-10 Eventing stadium Jumping - World Equestrian Games Eventing is a 3 day competition of discipline <Dressage>, 2nd day -Stamina <Cross Country - jumping difficult obsticles>, and well...whomever is left just needs to be able to get around the third day - stadium jumping :laugh:

The best horse/rider in the world would be:
Michael Jung and La Biosthetique-Sam from Germany...They topped the rankings in Dressage, Cross Country and Stadium Jumping... 
IMO this is the toughest competition other than Driving...



























Expressions...hehe...a pair from Sweden









A leading rider from New Zealand, Mark Todd and Grass Valley 









Another very tough shot to get.... I was the ONLY one getting this jump from this angle because nobody else could seem to grasp it...now don't I feel special LOL
----a leading rider from Canada - Selena O'Hanlon and Colombo. 









More from the top 30 jumping competition on 10-08-10

Marcus Ehning and Plot Blue from Germany -









Kevin Staut from France


















McLain Ward and Sapphire whom I posted in my first post... leading rider/horse from the United States 




































I love Sapphire's expression 









Rodrego Pessoa is a leading rider from Brazil...









Abdullah and Saldana from Saudia Arabia...this pair came in and blew everyone away with how well they did! I think overall they finished 2nd best 
BTW I LOVE this mare!



























And then there is the best horse/rider...I posted pics in the first post...here's more from that night..
Eric Lamaze and Hickstead



























I love the feel of this one 


















and because I'm a goof... here's one with a sephia glow..









I'll share a link to the albums tomorrow when I get them organized. I still have more jumping to go through and I think I still have some left from the driving competition.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Love this thread! =D Thanks for posting you photos. =)


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

You are very talented, love the shots! And the "glow" looked good. I wanted to go to the games, but my husband never takes off (and isnt a horse person anyhow) , and I didnt want to go by myself. Have any dressage shots?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Im with you Kathy xD I want to go to the games sooo bad but never have time! Maybe next year we'll go together ehh?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

beautiful, beautiful pics -- Plot Blue -- a little bascule, no?


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Jessica, if you had come up, we sure would have went!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Thanks so much  The World Games were a blast! But it was also a lot of work. I was getting up about 4:30am, driving into Lexington and shuttling over from one of the hotels the first week, then not getting home until about 10pm sometimes closer to midnight! I was there 14 of 16 days. It was a dream that really hit reality in a big way! I can still remember sitting on my sofa in 2006 when the games were first announced to be coming to the US - I was about 7 months pregnant, and thinking 'Wow it would be so cool to get to go!'

I was there through all of Dressage events, and have pics up on my flickr page here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 154185254/

I did: Dressage, Eventing, Jumping, and Reining. I am soooo sad that I did NOT get to do Jumping final 4, but we had a birthday party for my 4yo that night and I couldn't get away early enough to go back - we had 50 people in our house!

Driving was VERY exciting! I hope they will start doing more driving competitions!

The Rolex 3 day event is April 28-May 1st, so you could always try to plan for that! Also, it was announced today that they will also be doing a Reining competition at the same time! I haven't had a chance to read up on it yet, but with the success of the World Games, they are planning to do a LOT more at the horse park now! WOOHOO!!! 

We'll be credentialed again for the 3 day event, so I am excited! I am getting a new camera in the coming weeks too, so I can't wait!

I have about 3 more days worth of pics to completely sort through, and try to get everything burned onto dvd. I'd rather these been on dvd than an external hard drive... I have about 170GB worth of stuff from the World Games...crazy I know!

I'll share more later when I sort more


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

Okay so here's another journey into horses...

I have never seen a 'Driving' competition. I figured oh, you know just driving around in pretty carriages with a team of matching beauties.

Boy was I not prepared LOL I had no idea how to be prepared for this one, so I just went with it...it was a BLAST 

First day was the 'Dressage' part of Driving - pretty carts, pretty horses and fashionable driving attire. Horses had to do certain moves at certain times just like Dressage under saddle.




























Day 2.....
They did the 'Marathon.' 
First they had to do 6km walk/jog, then a 500m at the end of that test that I think had to be a slow walk? But time counts against them, and the horses get to rest and vet check.
Then they do an 8km obsticle course with 8 obsticles.

These obsticles I am not sure how to explain but basically each one takes a minute or so to complete, it's a maze....and each entryway is marked A, B, C, etc. They have to go through EACH entryway in ABC order, they can go through ABA <they can reenter a letter they've already used>, However, if they go ABD they are eliminated... Goal is to get through the entire obsticle in the fastest time.
Plus in hard corners to get around they have tennis balls attached to string and if they bump those certain corners too hard and the ball falls...it counts against them...

It was very exciting, and I wish I could find a really good video to share, but this is the best one I could find on youtube when I was browsing...this is the obsticle I was at... Just in case your in the mood to see something different and very challenging.

Biggest thing was voice command, these horses were just amazing at how they listened to the driver, as it's not all in the reins... The person in the middle is the Navigator who tells the driver which way they should go, and the person in the back is the groom - his job is to fix any issues with the horses ASAP and also maintains weight in the back around the corners so they don't flip over.





































































Leading driver from the USA, Chester Weber


























































































It's a hard sport to photograph, but sure was a fun challenge. I remember it was VERY hot that day, I was in the sun for 3 hours straight, it was a long walk for me to get to this osticle, and I had 3 cameras....LOL One of them I couldn't use, it was just way too long which is a shame because the lens was AWESOME. 
Went home....showered.....and catered to about 50 people in my house until about 3am!!!!! <my daughters birthday party - hubby's family went all out>.
I was back out at the horse park again that next morning about 7am, for closing day and last day of Driving.

Day 3 driving an obsticle course between cones....hehe..I'll share a few shots after I get some zzz's....

BTW, this is a sport you really have to see in person to fully appreciate :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues!*

I thought I'd share this....since there are wonderful owners and breeders in the horse racing industry that do stand out 

Karelian... He is a 9 year old gelding who was having one of the best racing years of his life last year - won the big stakes race at our local track. 
He was preparing for a big race in NY when he took a bad step one morning and fractured the sesamoid's in his right foot, and tore the suspensory...it was bad, and everyone feared he'd not be saved.
Here's a really nice article about him and his owners who did what they could and saved his life:
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/horse/ ... id=6127999

My husband has been taking care of this horse for nearly 2 months now. He does nightwatch and foaling for this farm, and grooms the horses, so he grooms Karelian every night. He's a really beautiful bay, and I hope to see him again one day 

Here's some pics of his last big win at our local track:
BTW, the horse he was beating - Court Vision - used to be a tough racehorse himself and not an easy beat at our local track <he loved our turf course...>




































Anyway, I just wanted to share a nice feel good story. My husband loves working for this farm, he loves how they treat their horses, and also their employees.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues! -added a*

AWESOME.

Thank you so much for sharing...I just LOVE seeing your pictures.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues! -added a*

Oh my! The bay in one of the shots looks like he's flying! LOL
Have you seen the movie Secretariat yet? I used to work for the guy who owns all the horses in the movie, Roger Anderson. He is from Portland/Orlinda Tn. I havent seen it yet. He was a QH trainer when I worked for him. Hardest job in my life. We had 42 head at the track and only me and my ex-husband working for them. 
What photo editing do you use?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues! -added a*

Thanks for the kind comments and I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. I am so thrilled for Karelian especially, because not many geldings have owners willing to dish out $100,000's for the surgery and recovery...

Kathy - that is cool, and I completely understand how insane it must have been with 42 horses! Wow! I used to work on a thoroughbred breeding farm, and we had 17 mares and foals in our barn, and around 50 mares in the large fields around our barn we had to take care of. Some days it was simple, some days it was really crazy, especially during breeding/foaling season. I loved it though.

I have seen Secretariat, it's a good movie. But it's Disney...heh... It's about his owner more than it was about him, but she was happy with the way the movie was made. I think I was hoping for more of a 'Seabiscuit' type of movie, and this is more like the horse movie 'Dreamer.' 
Parts of the movie were filmed at our local track, Keeneland. The last race in the movie all the grandstand shots were filmed at our track. I almost went to see the movie being filmed as part of the grandstand extras, but my daughter came up sick and I didn't want to drag her out there.

Dreamer is another fun movie, if you haven't seen it, it's worth watching  it's based on the story of a mare named Mariah's Storm who is the dam of a top stallion named Giant's Causeway. She broke her leg, and managed to make a come back beating another champion, then went on to have GC... cute movie with Kurt Russell and Dakota Fanning.

I use photoshop or if I shoot in raw I do my editing in adobe lightroom. I love photoshop though, once you learn your way around it's pretty easy to use. Plus if your into really playing with images you can make your own 'actions' or download actions. I have actions for any of the glowing effects that I use - one click of a button and it automatically makes the change for me, and then I just tinker with the end result. 
Also, one click of a button and my watermark/name is on the pic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....the never ending saga continues! -added a*

I don't use my desktop computer to edit much anymore, the monitor is lousy and I haven't replaced it yet...it's just not very bright, and eventually I'll get a new one.
So anyway, I have a D drive, and get real bad about just lugging everything over onto it.
I decided to peak and see what I had on it.

Lots of 2009 stuff I never touched or finished...

I'm only uploading a few images in my 'D drive cleanup'

My Baby Baby was a nice runner, I don't know if she is still running? 
Winning the 8th race 10-31-09









Tiger's Rock - not a big racehorse, but I have always thought he was pretty...winning the 4th race 10-31-09









And....then there are the pics I didn't realize I did have...heh..

BLAME.

Yep he's the 2010 Breeders Cup Classic winner, or uh...the horse known as defeating Zenyatta.
This was his 2nd graded stakes win, and he had a handful more after this 

Blame - a rising star - yet - the story of the day had been a horse named Lentenor. "Lenny" is a younger brother of Barbaro, there were soooo many people there just to see him...it was amazing. There must have been 30 photographers there, insane!













































































































Loping along first time past the grandstand....Oct 17, 2009
#7 is one of the horses I like - C S Silk she's 5 and has won over $500,000.



























it was a good day for C S Silk 









Hot Cha Cha ate up the turf track on 10-17-09 winning a Grade I race. I believe it was the first GRI win for her and her jockey too. It was a great day 


















He was sooooo happy  BTW, his name is James Graham









Shooting on the inside can be really tricky...but fun. 
Dreamintowin and one of the top jockeys, Calvin Borel


















I like shooting on the inside, but during the big races the photographers stand is pretty much reserved for track photographers/major publication photographers.
So...in order to shoot on the inside I have to stand in the middle of the turf<grass> course.
I'll have to invest in a step stool, and a lens adaptor to make my 70-200mm lens longer since the ideal lens would be 300mm.

Anyway...I could ramble all day  I'll sort and add more stuff later when I have a chance. I admit, it's fun going back and reliving some of this  And I am soooo bad about self criticism...it's nice to feel really good about these pics


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....added more 2-20-11*

Awwr, I love you. These pictures bring me back, I tell ya.

Do you have a FB where you share all of this?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....added more 2-20-11*

I had to share this...

I logged into facebook today, and I am friends with 'Three Chimney's Farm' which is one of the 'BIG' names in the Thoroughbred horse breeding industry. 
I had sent them some pics a while back that they requested...

Look what I saw when I logged in.....










They used one of my pics I took of Dynaformer <sire of BARBARO>. 
Very cool they used my pic for the ad, as for someone like me, having a 'stallion' ad is a big deal


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *

Love the stallion ad. That is one of my fav pic's. I really like the team driving pic's too. Looks like it would be a blast. I have never seen the speed and obstacle course. We use chuck wagons here. 

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *

Thanks Gina! It was a nice surprise. It'll be a nicer surprise if they pay me for the photo LOL But we'll see. A nice trade.... would be to llet me come out and get some random shots of the boys.... 

What's funny is...It took me forever to post these pics of him because they were sort of lost and forgotten. Plus at the time i didn't think they were very impressive LOL Terrible I know.... For a horse that is hard to photograph, I have fallen in love with these pics, don't think for a moment that he is a softy though...He is an aggressive, dangerous stallion who is huge with a HUGE head. He bit off his grooms finger years ago! And the bars at the bottom of his stall door are bent.....scary!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *

awesome shot, love the ad! 
sounds scary tho.. . :shocked:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *

That is a gorgeous photo in the stallion ad! Congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *

Thanks so much! 
I am really itching to get some new horse pics! I am going through withdrawl, haha! Our local racetrack opens for it's spring racemeet in about 3 weeks, I can't wait!! Also I have some friends from a horse racing forum I joined in 2004 that are very good friends coming into town that I haven't seen in a long time too. They are coming from OH, Maine, Canada, and Arizona! We're going to go to some horse farms together and see the stallions. They are the people who got me into photographing horses 

My brother, his wife, 3 kids, and a couple they are friends with and their 2 kids are coming down this afternoon for the weekend. We haven't seen them in oh geez....about 2 years?  So we're all excited! One of the girls is horse crazy, so tomorrow we're going to go to Old Friends Equine Retirement home <they have retired horses and rescued horses>, so it will be fun! I love Old Friends and have been wanting to get back out there. I wish their website was updated better, because it's a wonderful place to visit!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *

I absolutely love the pictures. One of the pictures from the track though has me scratching my head! Wheres the rider of the horse with the pink silk?? LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *



GotmygoatMTJ said:


> I absolutely love the pictures. One of the pictures from the track though has me scratching my head! Wheres the rider of the horse with the pink silk?? LOL


LOL!!! I forgot about that! The rider fell off at the start of the race! Some horses will just follow behind, but some will still try to compete for the win! There are those that do actually 'win' but because they don't have a jockey, they are disqualified. A loose horse in the race who is trying to compete can be very dangerous.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff....Update 3-16-11!!! *

I am so heartbroken..... I just read that one of my favorite horses to visit at Old Friends Retirement home has been euthanized 

I just posted pics in the photogenic section because we saw him and the other horses on Saturday when i took some family over for a visit. 
His name was The Wicked North, he was a 22 year old champion race horse who is a fan favorite with such a nice personality for a stallion and he loved greeting visitors and getting treats.

He ran 17 times and won over $1,000,000 <if he raced modern day that amount would have been so much more>.

The president/founder of Old Friends lives on the farm, and said he was fine the night before, but the assistant farm manager found him this morning showing discomfort and he was taken to a really good equine hospital where he couldn't be saved, and was euthenized because of intestinal lipoma strangulation.

RIP dear man, you will be GREATLY missed by all that knew you...

Taken 2 years ago....









He was checking out the new horse...he was such a strikingly handsome horse.









Taken Saturday...



























he was so very happy at Old Friends...
2nd horse on the tour, and you passed his paddock again on the way out...




































Watching the visitors leaving... 









Redoing this one as it didn't turn out the way I wanted when I was playing around with an edit...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff.... I'm heartbroken tonight 3/24 *

That is so sad. He looked like such a sweet, old guy.  I am so sorry.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Horse stuff.... I'm heartbroken tonight 3/24 *

Sad that he passed, but he had a good life at the farm and he was lucky to land in such a nice retirement home after being a race horse. I picked up a "dropped ball" from the JC last November who was probably a 2 on the body condition scale, had feet so neglected we barely turned them around and whose teeth hadn't been floated in so long they were digging bloody furrows into her gums. She was only 10 and once she couldn't race anymore and had trouble conceiving after two foals, she was dumped by her rich owners with another race horse from the same sire (gelding) who had won quite a lot. He was in the same condition and had horrible abscesses and stone bruises in both front feet. Even the high earnings ones can get tossed so easily once they have out lived their usefulness on the track because a lot of the more superficial owners just don't care.

So he was very lucky, and what is even more amazing is that you were out to see him right before he passed and were able to get these amazing photos of him in his last days in memory. I think the photo shoot is touching.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff.... I'm heartbroken tonight 3/24 *

AWWWW he was my fav, I loved his pics!

Im so sorry


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff.... I'm heartbroken tonight 3/24 *

Thanks so much. All my horse friends on facebook are talking about him, just as stunned as I am about his passing. A friend wrote a touching tribute to him, and it brought me to tears. My friends volunteer every weekend, in fact one of my friends who showed us around on Saturday drives 3 1/2 hours every weekend to come and give tours on the weekends and spend time with the horses. 
'Norty' was a lucky horse, I think he is one of the few stallions that had a decent life. He stood as a stallion in California, NY and KY. he was in KY when he was pensioned and sent to Old Friends. I am not sure if his previous owner supports him or if he was donated. Some of the horses at Old Friends are supported by owners or breeders. The $$ paid by the owner/breeder helps take care of that horse, plus helps with the farm cost/upkeep, and helps bring in and care for less fortunate horses.

Like firelight said, many horses aren't lucky  Even some of the horses that do very well on the track <see a previous post about CLEVER ALLEMONT!>. 
His story was a true miracle.....and he is doing great! I just wasn't able to get any new pics because he was way down at the bottom of his paddock grazing peacefully <he's deaf and blind in one eye so it's hard to get him up to the fence unless he sees you or you go get him>.

Norty's paddock buddy who was in the paddock next to him is a famous stallion named...GULCH. Another big horse who helps support the little horses. He came to old Friends a little over a year ago. He won over $3,000,000 in 32 races, has a Kentucky Derby winning son <Thunder Gulch>, and even has another million dollar earner at Old Friends named, Wallenda.
Wallenda was rescued and brought home from Japan in 2007. He is named after the famous FLYING WALLENDA's --- who even came and performed during his homecoming celebration - was awesome  It cost them over $58,000 to bring him home! But his old owner here in the US did donate a lot of $$ to get him back here 

Years ago I want to say 2006, they brought 2 more horses home from japan....Fraise and Ogygian. Old Friends contacted Fraise old owner/breeder to let her know they were bringing him to the US to live at Old Friends. She was ecstatic! Apparently he fell off the radar, and resurfaced. Not only did she pay all costs for Fraise to come home, but she also paid for Ogygian!!! Anyone in the thoroughbred industry knows....a good broodmare with a solid pedigree might have Ogygian in it 

Zenyatta's owners are supporters of Old Friends too. In fact when they won the Kentucky Derby with Giacomo, they donated $$ from his win. They have also retired a couple of horses at the farm, one passed away a couple of years ago and was one of the original 5 horses at Old Friends...

I'm sorry I could rattle on and on....But Old Friends is just truly amazing. They have a GREAT strategy that works. Bring in the big name/popular retirees or rescues, and they will help draw in tourists, etc. ---- that draws in $$ from donations and gift shop purchases, ebay auctions, event auctions, etc. and with some of the owners paying their horses way....there's the funding for Old Friends. Although it's not always that easy...they work hard for every dollar the farm gets...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Horse stuff.... I'm heartbroken tonight 3/24 *

I am so sorry for your loss ...he was beautiful....  :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Horse stuff.... I'm heartbroken tonight 3/24 *

Wow, I'm glad to hear so many good things about Old Friends! Much better than the Thoroughbred Retirement Foundation. Here is a link to a recent story with them: http://fuglyblog.com/?p=2730 (Warning, some foul language. This blogger likes to cuss, but she is great when it comes to outing horse abusers and neglectors. I don't always agree with her (for instance, I bred my "backyard", unregistered, unshown mare and she would crucify me for that), but I do love that she outs big names who think they are untouchable.

I ALMOST sent the mare I mentioned there when I realized she would not be rideable and finding her a safe home that wouldn't eventually lead to slaughter would be hard. You have to make a donation to retire the horse, and in many cases, continued donations are required. So you have to pay for the horse's retirement. They are supported and touted by the JC and receive MILLIONS in donations every year, yet they are not paying their satellite ranches (they send most of the horses to contracted stables) and are starving them. Very glad I found her a good companion home instead and YAY OLD FRIENDS!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Horse stuff.... I'm heartbroken tonight 3/24 *

Well, I am frustrated....

I need to upgrade my camera. But I was hoping to not spend much more on a camera than I spent on the one I have now when I bought it new.
I want the Canon 7D, but it's getting up there in price.
I thought about a refurbished Canon 50D...or even a new Canon 60D which are newer versions of the camera I have....appalled to learn they are SLOWER than my camera! I NEED a faster camera if anything!
Another thing my camera lacks is ISO <film speed if you were shopping for film - 200,400,800,etc.>.
Mine goes up to ISO 1600, but can get high ISO 3200.... Makes it a real challenge when I am doing the horse sales ring shots, I would love to have a reach of up to ISO 6400 at the least.

I tried the Canon 7D for free at the World Equestrian Games this past fall. They let me borrow it for 4 days with a long zoom lens. Lens stunk <not a 'sharp' lens>, but the camera was awesome!

The Canon 7D has video...I don't 'need' video..but there just isn't another option unless I wanted an older model....ummm..why am I gonna pay that much $$ for a used camera? don't think so... lens maybe, but not a camera body.

I am HOPING to upgrade in about 2 weeks, but I am so discouraged at spending that much $$  
It's kinda depressing actually! My husband of course is having a fit at the idea. 
The camera will pay for itself by the end of the year....

My hobby is getting so expensive....heh....

Anyway, does anyone have a Canon 7D they want to part with? :greengrin:


----------

